# I'm downgrading my Probioitcs



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

So I started taking Pro-Bio Inulin free by Kirkman Labs back in Nov of '07 with great results and continued with them until the spring of '08 when Kirkman decided to change their formula and it didn't like me. I then took about 2 months break and heard about Helathy Trinity be Natren, I started on that 1 pill a day in Aug of '08. I was experiencing pretty bad Herx though and had to scale back to one pill every other day for about a month before I was able to go up to once a day and then a little while later 2 a day for a bit. After about 3-4 months I was having massive formed BM's every morning (supplemented with a little insoluble fiber every night ie: almonds or sunflower seeds), my diet was very strict as well, but I was able to gain a little weight back that I had lost. They were not a cure all for me but they seemed to help. I have been looking for a house for the last year or so and finally bought one so I decided to scale back on the prbiotics to a cheaper brand. I recently bought some Acidolphilus Pearls but am waiting a little bit before trying them, they are 30 times weaker than the Healthy Trinity though which is kinda a bummer. We will see how they go, just a note since being off the probiotics my BM's are now not anywhere close to as complete as before and are mostly D. My borborygmi is WAY WORSE and was waking me up in the morning for a while there. Also if anyone wants to try the Helathy Trinity the best place I found to buy it was Vitamin Shoppe which was WAY cheaper than online or a few other health food stores I found. Any other ideas for cheaper Probiotics I could try besides the Acidolphius Pearls? They are just so affordable though lol I think they were like 20 buck for a 90 count box, can't beat that.


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention that after I was able to take the Healthy Trinity without a problem, my GERD completely disappeard! I have seen little hints of it now but it's still not as bad as it was last summer. I also would like to say that I did notice some unplesant sideffects that I attribute to the Healthy Trinity as well, it seemed to increase my anxiety a little bit, some days I felt a little light headed, it tended to make me easily constipated unless I made sure to eat some insoluble fiber and drink lots of water. It seemed to make my immune system a little too hyperactive as well. But on the whole I think that the good outweighed the bad.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Of course it all depends upon the outcome. Good luck with the new brand and thanks for buying a house. You have done your bit for the economy.







Mark


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol glad I could help out. The $7500 dollar tax credit is a nice bonus as well, I am going to use some of it to fix up a few things and then bank the rest as an emergency fund.


----------

